# 72 gto fender



## BOB GRAZ (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello,, does anyone know of a way/tip to install the fender scoop on a 72 gto with the fender on the car ? I cant get my hand thru the opening with the door open,,,, thanks...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
Remove the inner fender well maybe?


----------



## BOB GRAZ (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome,,,and the idea,,i just had the car painted so im trying to figure out the best/safe way to get them on,,thanks...


----------

